# earth eater cichlids



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so i was browsing google for s.American cichlids and i found this guy. thing is i couldn't find water params or compatibility for him. can anyone help me out here?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, I feel in love with these guys after a bunch of Juveniles came to say 'Hi' to me at my LPS....Just adorable!

Lets see....Heres a little site I found with some info, though try googling _Satanoperca Jurupari_. I'd get you some more links, but I'm off to bed xD
Eartheater, Satanoperca Jurupari Profile, with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

great thanks so much!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy I could help ;-)


----------

